# Cherry Head and Grapes???



## PepperJack (Apr 21, 2014)

My question a simple I know the cherry head tortoises can eat grape leaves but my wife just recently bought some grapes and I was wondering if I could give them to my tortoise. Replies would be fantastic thank you


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, mine love grapes! They love to pick them up and pop them in their mouths - then the juice runs down their faces. It's funny to watch. I wouldn't feed too many though. Good luck!


----------



## PepperJack (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks ... that is good to know because mine loves grapes too


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 27, 2014)

Grapes are fine in a varied, balanced diet BUT they are also high in sugar and fairly low in fiber. In general, we want to limit the overly sweet fruits like grapes, banana, and so on. Not cut or ignore, just use in moderation, more of a treat than a staple.


----------

